# Unknown brand of pot filler



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone recognize the brand and or model of this pot filler?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> Does anyone recognize the brand and or model of this pot filler?



No, but judging by the handles it takes 1/2" semi generic ceramic cartridges like the Grohe 45882000.

https://www.plumbersstock.com/grohe-45882000-part-12in-carbodur-14-turn-right.html

These cartridges are a very standard pattern as I am sure you will have noticed if you do plumbing service. The splines are standard, but the escutcheon thread has a gap between it and the bonnet rim. Kohler makes one of this style cartridge with no bonnet threads which your local supply house is most likely to have. Those handles appear to have caps so you may be able to use the kohler variant with a center screw to hold the handle on.

If you want I can post a pic of the most common versions that I stock in my van.

The short answer is take the handles off and take a pic so I can find you the exact cartridge. The handles have a set screw or two. There may be a center screw under those caps which may unscrew or pop off. Also the bonnet may need to be unscrewed.


.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Is that a leak on the middle lower swing joint?








.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

You sure don't post much, 1 post last year and other then that it has been 3 years since you joined and posted :vs_OMG:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

You tried.... Went online, made some calls, nothing positive enough to waste time trying various cartridges. Time to replace.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

The faucet belongs to a friend of mine. He sent me the picture. I have not been there yet to have a better look. He told me that he did not see any names on it. Valve at wall still shuts off. Valve at spout end does not. The hinge in the center looks like its going bad by the picture.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

asapmarty said:


> The faucet belongs to a friend of mine. He sent me the picture. I have not been there yet to have a better look. He told me that he did not see any names on it. Valve at wall still shuts off. Valve at spout end does not. The hinge in the center looks like its going bad by the picture.



as said before..tell him to buy a NEW one and you can install it, and call it a day....many times you spend more time running for parts and trying to get an old faucet apart, and no guarantee new parts will fix the issue...


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

Have not been there yet. Customer sent picture.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I came acorss an Altmans brand faucet a couple weeks ago. It was/is a high end chunky fixture like Santec. I had the hardest time matching up the stems for it. couldnt replace it as it was in the master bath and matched all the other fixtures.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> as said before..tell him to buy a NEW one and you can install it, and call it a day....many times you spend more time running for parts and trying to get an old faucet apart, and no guarantee new parts will fix the issue...


Better yet, just pull it out and cap it off. I like to cook, but I have never in my life wished that I had one. The sink has never been too far away that I thought, "man cooking this lobster or pasta would make my life SO much easier, if only I had a pot filler instead of having to carry the water from the sink 4 feet away." Besides, if you have it and use it often, you still need to carry the water back to the sink, so it actually makes more work for you.

Far be it from me to begrudge anyone what they do with their own money, but IMO they are the epitome of what one does when he doesn't know what else to spend his money on. I don't give a crap with keeping up with the Joneses, nor with trying to impress anyone because I have the latest fad in home design. Now I did install a hot water hose bib next to my cold one. That is much more useful than any pot filler, but my wife's friends don't drool over it because they haven't seen it on HGTV.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Better yet, just pull it out and cap it off. I like to cook, but I have never in my life wished that I had one. The sink has never been too far away that I thought, "man cooking this lobster or pasta would make my life SO much easier, if only I had a pot filler instead of having to carry the water from the sink 4 feet away." Besides, if you have it and use it often, you still need to carry the water back to the sink, so it actually makes more work for you.
> 
> Far be it from me to begrudge anyone what they do with their own money, but IMO they are the epitome of what one does when he doesn't know what else to spend his money on. I don't give a crap with keeping up with the Joneses, nor with trying to impress anyone because I have the latest fad in home design. Now I did install a hot water hose bib next to my cold one. That is much more useful than any pot filler, but my wife's friends don't drool over it because they haven't seen it on HGTV.



I have installed many a pot filler over the stove( in residences), not in my house...
heres why I think they are a waste and more of a conversation piece..
1- after you fill the pot on the stove you still have to lift and carry pot to sink to dump used water, so how lazy can you be not to fill the pot at the sink the first time??
2- they usually break soon after because people lean on them and the swing joints are not designed to take downward weight
3- many people want to cook with filtered water, so unless you have a filter set up on the pot filler its not filtered..


now in a commercial kitchen thats a different story where you are filling huge pots to boil up food and there usually is an indirect drain for draining those big pots, then a pot filler is golden to use..


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish I had a picture of this but I dont. I have installed a couple of pot fillers and if you guys think they are useless and dumb then I can up it a bit. In a brand new home we were asked to install a pot filler in THE HALLWAY low to the floor so the owner could use it to fill their dog's water bowl.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

That almost makes a little bit more sense to me than above the stove, just based on how often it would be used. I'd use a single handle vanity faucet, hose bib or something similar and less easily broken. Still the ultimate in laziness and extravagance, but to each his own.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Besides, if you have it and use it often, you still need to carry the water back to the sink, so it actually makes more work for you.







So without a pot filler your pasta water just disappears? I would love to know how only carrying the water to the sink instead of to the stove and then to the sink makes more work for you.




And you're missing the point of a pot filler. Because it's just a spigot off the wall, like a hose bibb, it isn't limited to the paltry 1.6gpm of a faucet aerator. Big pots fill so much faster. Also you could have softened water at the sink and raw water from the pot filler or vice versa. It can be a pain the dick holding a pot under the faucet to fill if you already have a bunch of stuff in the sink in the way. We have limited counter and sink space, I would love a pot filler.




ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Now in a commercial kitchen thats a different story where you are filling huge pots to boil up food and there usually is an indirect drain for draining those big pots, then a pot filler is golden to use..




I have four kids. You can bet your bottom dollar it feels like a commercial kitchen sometimes! lolz We have a second oven just for holidays, every other day of the year it's pots/pans storage 









.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> So without a pot filler your pasta water just disappears? I would love to know how only carrying the water to the sink instead of to the stove and then to the sink makes more work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your a plumber, so you can take all that restrictive crap out and get better water flow( at least for your house)
if your that lazy to clean out the sink, then its your own problem, and how high is your faucet above the sink that you can hold a pot over a sink full of garbage? 2 feet? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
now that is the typical thinking...
keep the sink clean and all your issues go away, how hard could that be??
my a$$hole ex would use the sink as a garbage pail/dirty dish holder for days..you couldnt even see the dam sink.:vs_mad:.lol even though on 1 side was the dishwasher and a big garbage can on the other side of the sink, talk about your shanty Irish...her idea of cleaning was moving the dirt from one place to the other, but thats another story ....


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your a plumber, so you can take all that restrictive crap out and get better water flow( at least for your house)
> if your that lazy to clean out the sink, then its your own problem, and how high is your faucet above the sink that you can hold a pot over a sink full of garbage? 2 feet? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> now that is the typical thinking...
> keep the sink clean and all your issues go away, how hard could that be??
> my a$$hole ex would use the sink as a garbage pail/dirty dish holder for days..you couldn't even see the dam sink.:vs_mad:.lol even though on 1 side was the dishwasher and a big garbage can on the other side of the sink, talk about your shanty Irish...her idea of cleaning was moving the dirt from one place to the other, but thats another story ....


Sounds like my Kitchen Sink, but I do stop to clean It out once a week even if it doe's not need it :biggrin:


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

My point being that if it is there, some people will be tempted to use it more often, hense additional trips to the sink to empty the water that does not magically disappear.

I would say that most if not all of the homes I see them in do not have small kitchens, are not short on space or have sinks full of dishes, since the housekeeper does them at least some of the time. I still say they are more of a status symbol than of any practical value in almost all of the homes I've seen them in, and certainly not worth the extra money that it costs to install them, given that it is not all that much work to fill a pot at the sink while I am doing other things, and then carry it to the stove. Your opinion may vary, and I don't care one way or another. Besides, they are ugly, with a commercial feel that I do not care for, again IMO.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> My point being that if it is there, some people will be tempted to use it more often, hense additional trips to the sink to empty the water that does not magically disappear.
> 
> I would say that most if not all of the homes I see them in do not have small kitchens, are not short on space or have sinks full of dishes, since the housekeeper does them at least some of the time. I still say they are more of a status symbol than of any practical value in almost all of the homes I've seen them in, and certainly not worth the extra money that it costs to install them, given that it is not all that much work to fill a pot at the sink while I am doing other things, and then carry it to the stove. Your opinion may vary, and I don't care one way or another. Besides, they are ugly, with a commercial feel that I do not care for, again IMO.



you are 100% correct..." status symbol" is what many people look to make a kitchen or bathroom....many years ago I did the plumbing in an a 60k bathroom, yes that was $60,000.00....and I commented to the owners it looks too good to use, and their response was this is the guest bathroom, so it was all for show..thats whats important to rich people..how they look to others more than how or what they use for themselves...
like a $20,000.00 rolex watch tells time that much better than my $49.99 casio watch?? no but everyone knows rolex is big $$$ so thats why the rich wear it...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you are 100% correct..." status symbol" is what many people look to make a kitchen or bathroom....many years ago I did the plumbing in an a 60k bathroom, yes that was $60,000.00....and I commented to the owners it looks too good to use, and their response was this is the guest bathroom, so it was all for show..thats whats important to rich people..how they look to others more than how or what they use for themselves...
> like a $20,000.00 rolex watch tells time that much better than my $49.99 casio watch?? no but everyone knows rolex is big $$$ so thats why the rich wear it...


We did a kitchen remodel not too long ago and the HO was wanting it to look exactly like a particular one from a design magazine. $15k wolf oven/stove, overpriced kohler fixtures, built in Miele coffee/espresso maker, big subzero fridge/freezer, and of course a pot filler, etc. Thing is that neither HO cook, they just wanted it to look like in the magazine and that's it.

Heck, most of the master tubs I install rarely get used from what I hear. They just do it for looks and/or resale value.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if your that lazy to clean out the sink, then its your own problem, and how high is your faucet above the sink that you can hold a pot over a sink full of garbage? 2 feet? .





If you think you can cook for that many people and not have some stuff in the sink in the way you've obviously never cooked before.


We have this pos brushed nickel single hole with pull out head. It's pretty short, maybe 7" above the deck to the bottom of the water hole.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> If you think you can cook for that many people and not have some stuff in the sink in the way you've obviously never cooked before.
> 
> 
> We have this pos brushed nickel single hole with pull out head. It's pretty short, maybe 7" above the deck to the bottom of the water hole.
> ...



I have a 2 bay sink..you lose again....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


JK Bro


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have a 2 bay sink..you lose again....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> JK Bro





Lolz, I actually have a 3 bay sink!!! You lose bro!!!


It was one thing my wife insisted on when we renovated. The right bay we use as a drying rack of sorts for really large items. The middle won't fit a pot. And the left is the one for bigger dirty dishes. We have very limited counter space. So yeah, perfect case for a pot filler.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Lolz, I actually have a 3 bay sink!!! You lose bro!!!
> 
> 
> It was one thing my wife insisted on when we renovated. The right bay we use as a drying rack of sorts for really large items. The middle won't fit a pot. And the left is the one for bigger dirty dishes. We have very limited counter space. So yeah, perfect case for a pot filler.
> ...



put in a bigger kitchen...


----------



## powellmatthew76 (Sep 11, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> put in a bigger kitchen...


Fancy as hell. Never seen a damn pot filler in my life. No such a thing in South Cakalaky

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

This home is in a short term rental program. Next time it is vacant, owner will have me over to look at it. Then I can give more detailed info and feedback.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

*pot filler pic*

Well, with Covid, the short term rental market has been put on hold and low and behold, i was asked to check out the pot filler that started this post. I took it off the wall and took apart the swivel joints. There is not one stamp, etch, identifying mark of any kind. This is what it looks like before it goes in the scrap pile.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Did you put your pliers on the chrome?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> Well, with Covid, the short term rental market has been put on hold and low and behold, i was asked to check out the pot filler that started this post. I took it off the wall and took apart the swivel joints. There is not one stamp, etch, identifying mark of any kind. This is what it looks like before it goes in the scrap pile.
> View attachment 118624





Not sure what "brand" it is, but it's definitely made by Nicolazzi faucets of italy. They make a lot of 1/4 turn ceramic brass faucets for other brands. You can tell by the handle and the style of finial.




We need some more/better pics, specifically of the handle buttons.


.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

I was told it leaks in several places. Sorry for slow response.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

As I am a Plumber, I did not put pliers on the chrome. That is actually dried up somethingorother. What was once food.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

*pot filler handle pic*

A good pic of handle as requested.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> I was told it leaks in several places. Sorry for slow response.



Probably takes a rohl cartridge. Grohe cartridge may fit as well.





So then replace all the orings and the cartridge. Or even less of a hassle, tell them it's best to get a good one. Then take this one home and fix it or yourself 




Or send it to me :devil3:





.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> A good pic of handle as requested.
> View attachment 118672





Come on man, take the thing apart so we can see what cartridge you need. I want to help you.






.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

I already told homeowner to replace it. The kitchen sink faucet is brushed nickle. The chrome pot filler clashes.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

*Pot filler cartridge pic*

Hear is a pic of cartridge. There is not a single stamping on any part of this faucet. No symbols, numbers, squat.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

Its probably made of high lead brass.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe ill fix it and put it on my fish cleaning table at my dock.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

asapmarty said:


> Hear is a pic of cartridge. There is not a single stamping on any part of this faucet. No symbols, numbers, squat.
> View attachment 118678


I have that cartridge in the van. That cartridge is used in several brands, including big box store brand.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> Its probably made of high lead brass.



If you're gonna be dumb I'm not gonna defend you in front of these guys. 





It's a semi-generic 1/2" ceramic cartridge as I expected. You need to post a better pic of the splines but I think either a grohe or rohl cartridge would work. From what I can see it may be a kingston brass which has a slightly smaller spline. If you order a kingston brass stem and it is too small you can use a longer set screw. If you order a grohe/rohl and the splines end up being too big you can drill out the handle a touch. The center screw will retain the handle and the set screw should be fine for rotation though I would probably replace it with a slightly larger stainless set screw. Maybe drill and tap for a second set screw.


I know that seems like a bit much for a fix but I have all that stuff in the van and could keep it to a single hour service call, probably 90 minutes if I have to search for o-rings.



I would just order some cheap cartridges off amazon if you don't want to be into it for much. The rohl/grohe stems are over 20$ each. Get a clockwise/RH close cartridge. You can get a cheap METRIC o-ring kit on amazon too. If the hex portion takes a 5/8" wrench than you should get imperial sized o-rings.


https://www.amazon.com/GROHE-45882000-Ceramic-Cartridges/dp/B002ZLPTSU/


https://www.amazon.com/Huashan-Replacement-Ceramic-Cartridge-Quarter/dp/B07FM9DZF3/





.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> Hear is a pic of cartridge. There is not a single stamping on any part of this faucet. No symbols, numbers, squat.
> View attachment 118678





Yeah, often you won't find names/numbers on resold Nicolazzi stuff.


If you really are a plumber, you clearly don't do service work. Do you drive an open body pickup?


@shtrnsdownhill


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *asapmarty*  
_Its probably made of high lead brass._


If you're gonna be dumb I'm not gonna defend you in front of these guys. 



why is that dumb? 



*Lead*, commonly added to *brass* to make *it* more malleable, is now virtually banned in *faucets* and most other plumbing fittings and *fixtures*. Before 2014, a *faucet* could contain as much as 8% *lead* and still call itself *lead*-free.

*Faucet Basics, Part 1: What Are Faucets Made Of?*


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by asapmarty
> Its probably made of high lead brass.
> 
> ...




Mostly because he is using the possibility of lead content to weasel out of fixing it because he's lazy. Now if he said he could make good $$$ markup selling them a new one I would be on board













This article from grainger supply says it best: https://www.grainger.com/content/safety-federal-low-lead-plumbing-bill


"The general industry term for this brass is 85-5-5-5 (or eighty-five-three-five) brass, because it contains 85% copper, and 5% each of lead, tin and zinc.1 *Still, many companies have not manufactured components using even 5% lead. *For more than 20 years, all plumbing fittings that supply water for human consumption have had to meet NSF/ANSI Standard 61. This standard measures for over 100 contaminants known to affect human health, one of which is lead."


How long has it been that we have had to worry about lead in NEW products? It's been at least 30 years. Manufacturers wised up and knew they were open to lawsuits and that they would have to go ultra low anyway.


Maybe they could have up to 8% but in reality they haven't had anywhere near that. Also, depending on your water quality the lead content may not even be an issue.



Yeah, someone could use an ar-15 to kill people but that doesn't mean they will. We could all get corona virus and die but that doesn't mean we will. Don't invoke the fear mongering you shame the democrats for. 











.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> Its probably made of high lead brass.





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *asapmarty*
> _Its probably made of high lead brass._
> 
> ...




Here, right from the horse's mouth: http://www.nicolazzi.it/en/responsibility


No more than 0.25% since 2006. You can bet your azz they have been adhering to that law since it was passed considering how much the california market is worth to them. Maybe that faucet is older than 2006, doesn't look like it.



.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Did you put your pliers on the chrome?



Looks like every flush valve In existence lol when will plumbers learn...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Looks like every flush valve In existence lol when will plumbers learn...


 they sell little plastic covers for covering the jaws of channel locks to prevent that....




or you can go for your lungs on these..
https://www.amazon.com/Tools-81-11-...=channellock+jaw+covers&qid=1588248848&sr=8-3


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Looks like every flush valve In existence lol when will plumbers learn...


Gotta get the sloan superwrench.








.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they sell little plastic covers for covering the jaws of channel locks to prevent that....





Strap wrenches seem to be the best purpose made tool. Electrical tape or red rainbow on your jaws works too.



I bought like 20 packages of two pairs of covers for like 15$ on ebay a couple years back. I literally can not give them away. I maybe had one of our guys who is really particular on installs take a pair but even he hasn't used them more than a couple times.


They aren't too bad either. You get a couple uses before the teeth cut through because they are actually pretty soft/grippy rubber. But it's just one of those things that seems great but 99% of the time it's just another piece of crap in your tool bag.


I would attach a picture but I don't have them right now and I can't for the life of me find them online. They are called like "robogrips" or something. They are basically two layers of the vinyl they use for coating the handles of pliers.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Strap wrenches seem to be the best purpose made tool. Electrical tape or red rainbow on your jaws works too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at one time I was going to make my own plastic jaw covers out of crepe rubber..its hard and grips like your hand when you grab your balls....:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> at one time I was going to make my own plastic jaw covers out of crepe rubber..its hard and grips like your hand when you grab your balls....:vs_laugh:


I let my wife do the ball grabbing, she's real gentle.


Chunks of old tire would probably work good. Or you could find some jacked up jeep douche and cut a couple knobs off :devil3:








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I let my wife do the ball grabbing, she's real gentle.
> 
> 
> Chunks of old tire would probably work good. Or you could find some jacked up jeep douche and cut a couple knobs off :devil3:
> ...


yeah I know, shes got good hands..but tire is too soft, the crepe is much more dense than tire rubber...and wont leave any black marks...


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

Why make presumptuous statements about whether a plumber does service work, or what he drives? I do more service than anything else. I have a Mercedes van with high top and longest wheelbase. It has lots of expensive tools in it and a comprehensive stock. I have been a Plumber since leaving trade school in 1976. My grandfather was a plumber, my father was a plumber, all my fathers brothers were plumbers, and I am a plumber. I have been self employed for most of my career. Why be judgmental? I have seen this trade degrade to what it is now. We were wiping lead bends to brass caulking ferrules when i was a kid. Hand threading pipe. Packing and pouring cast iron. And quite quickly, many of those skills have become obsolete. I have done my fair share of Plumbing and i have a bad back to prove it. Drawing circles around a picture with arrows pointing to dried food and assuming it is chrome missing from some hack jawwing up a faucet with pliers is not helpful either. The homeowner agreed with me that a new potfiller with a brushed Nickle finish that matches the brushed nickle finish on the kitchen sink faucet would be a wanted improvement and the customer is getting what he wants so its another win for another one of my thousands of satisfied customers.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

asapmarty said:


> Why make presumptuous statements about whether a plumber does service work, or what he drives? I do more service than anything else. I have a Mercedes van with high top and longest wheelbase. It has lots of expensive tools in it and a comprehensive stock. I have been a Plumber since leaving trade school in 1976. My grandfather was a plumber, my father was a plumber, all my fathers brothers were plumbers, and I am a plumber. I have been self employed for most of my career. Why be judgmental? I have seen this trade degrade to what it is now. We were wiping lead bends to brass caulking ferrules when i was a kid. Hand threading pipe. Packing and pouring cast iron. And quite quickly, many of those skills have become obsolete. I have done my fair share of Plumbing and i have a bad back to prove it. Drawing circles around a picture with arrows pointing to dried food and assuming it is chrome missing from some hack jawwing up a faucet with pliers is not helpful either. The homeowner agreed with me that a new potfiller with a brushed Nickle finish that matches the brushed nickle finish on the kitchen sink faucet would be a wanted improvement and the customer is getting what he wants so its another win for another one of my thousands of satisfied customers.




If you were here more often you'd notice guys challenge each other and make jokes. They will also help you out like it has been demonstrated already. It's a plumber's club and you gotta learn it's not all in seriousness.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> yeah I know, shes got good hands.







Oh you know? How many fingers does she have?






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Oh you know? How many fingers does she have?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 one one hand 4 on the other.....................but that big ring scratches...:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> 6 one one hand 4 on the other.....................but that big ring scratches...:vs_laugh:





OH BOY!! That's my decrepit mother in law!!!! must have been real dark! She scoops the litter box out....BY HAND!

You may want to see a doctor.....






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> Why make presumptuous statements about whether a plumber does service work, or what he drives? I do more service than anything else. I have a Mercedes van with high top and longest wheelbase. It has lots of expensive tools in it and a comprehensive stock. I have been a Plumber since leaving trade school in 1976. My grandfather was a plumber, my father was a plumber, all my fathers brothers were plumbers, and I am a plumber. I have been self employed for most of my career. Why be judgmental? I have seen this trade degrade to what it is now. We were wiping lead bends to brass caulking ferrules when i was a kid. Hand threading pipe. Packing and pouring cast iron. And quite quickly, many of those skills have become obsolete. I have done my fair share of Plumbing and i have a bad back to prove it. Drawing circles around a picture with arrows pointing to dried food and assuming it is chrome missing from some hack jawwing up a faucet with pliers is not helpful either. The homeowner agreed with me that a new potfiller with a brushed Nickle finish that matches the brushed nickle finish on the kitchen sink faucet would be a wanted improvement and the customer is getting what he wants so its another win for another one of my thousands of satisfied customers.





It wasn't a presumptious statement, it was a joke that the other guys on here would find funny because it's a reference to another thread. If you had been a presence on here recently you would have understood that.



He gave you crap about the jaw marks because you seemed to be another "one post wonder", someone who signs up and only posts like once a year to ask for help but isn't a present active member. It's kind of annoying when people only use us for a quick answer.




I was kind of annoyed that you wanted help but gave us schit for pictures. The lead remark seemed very ignorant. Even then I still gave you a VERY detailed answer and took you at your word that you were a plumber.



I still find it hard to believe that you can be what you claim and still not recognize that cartridge given their extremely widespread use. And for the info you got that bit of grief from us was worth it.





.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> OH BOY!! That's my decrepit mother in law!!!! must have been real dark! She scoops the litter box out....BY HAND!
> 
> You may want to see a doctor.....
> 
> ...


im immune.....but she did say where you like a lubed finger....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

"My grandfather was a plumber, my father was a plumber, all my fathers brothers were plumbers, and I am a plumber. "

All right, all right. Now, Mister asapmarty, being an expert on general plumbing knowledge, can you tell me what would the correct ignition timing be on a 1955 Bel-Air Chevrolet with a 327 cubic inch engine and a four-barrel carburetor?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> "My grandfather was a plumber, my father was a plumber, all my fathers brothers were plumbers, and I am a plumber. "
> 
> All right, all right. Now, Mister asapmarty, being an expert on general plumbing knowledge, can you tell me what would the correct ignition timing be on a 1955 Bel-Air Chevrolet with a 327 cubic inch engine and a four-barrel carburetor?


all depends what cam and compression the pistons are....and what type of gasoline are you running..pump gas or cam2?..too many things for an answer, I set timing by ear and how it runs, not a timing light....


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> V.A Hydro-ooter said:
> 
> 
> > "My grandfather was a plumber, my father was a plumber, all my fathers brothers were plumbers, and I am a plumber. "
> ...


 Someone didn't watch the movie.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Someone didn't watch the movie.


I guess not..so what movie?


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> V.A Hydro-ooter said:
> 
> 
> > Someone didn't watch the movie.
> ...


My cousin Vinny.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> My cousin Vinny.


I saw that a looooong time ago...ill have to refresh my memory..lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

A little recap. The 1st pic i put on this post was forwarded to me by homeowner.
1st time I saw kitchen in person, I recognized the chrome pot filler did not match the brushed nickle kitchen faucet. I suggested the owner should have a brushed nickle potfiller and he agreed to not spend any time or money on a leaking potfiller with the wrong finish on it. I removed the chrome pot filler and posted an update on this thread as i said i would. At that point, its identity did not matter to me much anymore, but I though it would be appropriate to go forward and show anyone that was interested what it looked like on the inside. I took it apart and posted more pics that were requested. I hope we all learned something. As for lead in faucets, with no markings at all on the faucet, I was thinking it may be a Chinese imported knockoff. I have no idea what Chinese manufacturers are sending over here. I have heard that many products imported from there may not meet various USA standards but still slip into the market.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

asapmarty said:


> A little recap. The 1st pic i put on this post was forwarded to me by homeowner.
> 1st time I saw kitchen in person, I recognized the chrome pot filler did not match the brushed nickle kitchen faucet. I suggested the owner should have a brushed nickle potfiller and he agreed to not spend any time or money on a leaking potfiller with the wrong finish on it. I removed the chrome pot filler and posted an update on this thread as i said i would. At that point, its identity did not matter to me much anymore, but I though it would be appropriate to go forward and show anyone that was interested what it looked like on the inside. I took it apart and posted more pics that were requested. I hope we all learned something. As for lead in faucets, with no markings at all on the faucet, I was thinking it may be a Chinese imported knockoff. I have no idea what Chinese manufacturers are sending over here. I have heard that many products imported from there may not meet various USA standards but still slip into the market.


half the schit they ship here meets no standard for USA installations...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ah, Marissa Tomei, what a hottie. Great movie too.

A lot of the time pot fillers have the brand and other info on the decorative cover ring that hides the mounting plate and screws, but I see in your first pic that part is missing.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> A little recap. The 1st pic i put on this post was forwarded to me by homeowner.
> 1st time I saw kitchen in person, I recognized the chrome pot filler did not match the brushed nickle kitchen faucet. I suggested the owner should have a brushed nickle potfiller and he agreed to not spend any time or money on a leaking potfiller with the wrong finish on it. I removed the chrome pot filler and posted an update on this thread as i said i would. At that point, its identity did not matter to me much anymore, but I though it would be appropriate to go forward and show anyone that was interested what it looked like on the inside. I took it apart and posted more pics that were requested. I hope we all learned something. As for lead in faucets, with no markings at all on the faucet, I was thinking it may be a Chinese imported knockoff. I have no idea what Chinese manufacturers are sending over here. I have heard that many products imported from there may not meet various USA standards but still slip into the market.





I hope you learned that *your* pictures were garbage, you didn't show a clear shot of the splines at the top of the cartridge which is the most important aspect here.


Also, the chinese can fake markings too!!!! Why would you think the markings would be genuine if the faucet is fake? You know what you can't fake? Quality. Who needs markings on the faucet? They come with literature stating all the specs they meet. For the prices they command no one wants to see laser etched bullschit.



Gee sam, awfully low price,might be fake.



Oh no jim, says right here on the back "Genuine Timmex"





.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> half the schit they ship here meets no standard for USA installations...





Yeah, but they're not the ones defrauding us, it's the pos corporations who order the crap knowing it's cheap garbage and they sell it until they have to recall it while offering no refunds and then they just blame the chinese manufacturers who can't be prosecuted. And when they "recall" the crap any remaining stock goes to wholesale auction bidders and get sold in places like flea markets where they don't have good paper trails so no one is held accountable. Ever seen people buy pallets of "shipping damaged" goods? Toys with lead paint or tools with cadmium plated screws.





It's all a greedy racket and we're the saps if we buy the crap for the high prices on the retail shelves.









.


----------

